# skirtboard width for steps



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If you do not have a router, easier to contact a local mill shop and have them make up te skirts.


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a router and about every bit I could possibly need, table saw, miter saw, jig saw. think that takes the list of tools I could need for this


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Time and the wood you would like to use is the only thing left. Suggest using cheap Pine 1x8 or 1x12 for test patterns.

There is a app for the iPad that you plug in the numbers and it will create a CAD drawing for you. There is also online sites for computers you cand do it with.

Check with Shumakerscott's thread on his German House rebuild. I cannot remember off hand regarding his stair build how he did a skirt or if he did.

I know that he is in Italy right now, so if you send him a message, give him time to respond.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I think Greg is thinking of an enclosed stair stringer/skirt, I could be wrong though. If you are just adding a skirt board to what is there now and installing the treads after the skirt you might want to add cleats to the side of the stringers as the treads won't have much for the treads to sit on especially if they didn't have a spacer between the wall and stringer, or if they sheet rocked after the stringers were installed.

Check out this link of how this fellow cut his skirt board.
http://www.diychatroom.com/f14/stairway-skirt-board-template-easy-42845/


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

older homes its common to see 1x10 skirtboards. with newer homes most stair guys are using 1x12 because of how often taller baseboard trim is being installed. it makes for a cleaner look by having the skirtboard end on the floor higher off the floor than the baseboard is. it creates a reveal


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

yeah this is a retrofit


----------



## Millertyme (Apr 20, 2010)

Make sure adding new treads will not mess up your rise at the top and bottom steps. That link from Jim is quite useful. I've never had to do skirts after the fact but if I did that's the way to go.


----------

